# Smoked Mashed Potatoes



## jzampier

Might be a bit "overboard" as my wife would say but what does she know....lol. Take russets, peel and quarter. Then COLD smoke them, and go about the normal way. Will boiling them take the smoke out ya think? I guess you could cold smoke them after you boil them but don't want them to dry out. Is my wife right?  Please tell me no, ha


----------



## so ms smoker

That's something I never tried. Do some of both and let us know how it comes out! Don't forget the q-view!

  Mike


----------



## chef jimmyj

Here is a Recipe from one of the Greatest Chefs in the country for Smoked Mashed Potatoes...JJ

http://www.nytimes.com/2004/04/28/d...&en=6738e0755d87ce23&ei=5007&partner=USERLAND


----------



## superdave

Is there a reason why a person couldn't make mashed potatoes and then brown the top in the smoker?


----------



## jirodriguez

I would almost just toss the whole taters on the smoker, cook them in the skins, cut in half spoon out the insides into a bowl, and mash with butter, cream, etc. Could even save the skins and melt some cheese, green onions, and bacon bits on them for snacks!


----------



## jp61

JIRodriguez said:


> I would almost just toss the whole taters on the smoker, cook them in the skins, cut in half spoon out the insides into a bowl, and mash with butter, cream, etc. Could even save the skins and melt some cheese, green onions, and bacon bits on them for snacks!


----------



## ekameleon

You could also simply cold smoke some butter, milk or cream and use it to do the mashes.


----------



## ibbones

SuperDave said:


> Is there a reason why a person couldn't make mashed potatoes and then brown the top in the smoker?


I've done that a few times.  Turned out pretty good.


----------



## 3montes

JIRodriguez said:


> I would almost just toss the whole taters on the smoker, cook them in the skins, cut in half spoon out the insides into a bowl, and mash with butter, cream, etc. Could even save the skins and melt some cheese, green onions, and bacon bits on them for snacks!


I have done this several times but always mashed the skins right in with the rest of it. They are awesome! Sometimes I add a couple tablespoons of the jar horseradish to the taters if serving with beef like brisket or prime rib

Grate lemon zest in if you are serving with poultry or fish.


----------

